# Having my logo re-designed. would appreciate your opinions please



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey all, Please give me your opinion on which logo fits my company best. I have a favorite, but I wanted to see what the rest of you thought.

A little background on my company:

We do finish carpentry work installing Mouldings, Doors, and Hardwood Flooring. Hardwood Flooring is about 80% of my business.

Another sidenote. The artist that designed these logo's is one of the best I've seen. He's a professional that has done logo's for big companies like, Twizzler Candies, Florida's Natural Orange Juice, and many others we see every day. If your looking to have a logo designed I'd highly recomend him, just PM me for his contact info.

Thanks for your opinions in advance guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #1


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #2


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #3


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #4


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #5


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #6


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #7


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Sample #8


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

lawndart said:


> Sample #2


I like this one better. Prestiges, classier,more soothing to the eye.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

#8 is the closest one to something I would recommend. The rest look like Internet logos. Keep that in mind with so many people designing logos via the web, they all are designing for what looks good on a computer screen at 72 dpi. Consider your logo's uses - how will it look - on a trailer, on your truck, on a yard sign, on letter head, on your business card, on a t-shirt, in the newspaper, in color in black and white.. how will it reproduce at 24 inches and at 1 inch in size?


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm down with 2, 4 and 8, depending on your market. You high-end, looking for the prestigious jobs? Then 8's your boy, that logo speaks class by the bucketload.

The difference between 2 and 4? Do you want them to think framing and trimming, or flooring, when they first see your name? Sure they could ask you, but many won't get the chance to when you zip by on the freeway. 

First impressions last, as they say.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I like #8 too.Don't use a level.I have a 4 vial plumbers level in my logo and a lot of people don't get it.I wanted to stay away from cutesy but I had bad graphics people [low bid ] and I will end up tweaking/changing my logo a bit in time.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I like #8 as well. Why is it; with a name like "finish line"; that there are no checkered flags:blink:?


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

threaderman said:


> I like #8 too.Don't use a level.I have a 4 vial plumbers level in my logo and a lot of people don't get it.I wanted to stay away from cutesy but I had bad graphics people [low bid ] and I will end up tweaking/changing my logo a bit in time.


Apologies in advance for the threadjack, but I'll keep it short. threaderman, I don't speak for everyone, but I don't like webpages that make sounds, and neither does anybody else I know. 

I notice yours has some sudden sounds, and you might consider that it puts some people off, have you done any kind of survey as to whether other people are bothered? Maybe I'm just anal. lol


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

Jason W said:


> I like #8 as well. Why is it; with a name like "finish line"; that there are no checkered flags:blink:?


Do you want to emphasize speed or quality?


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

lawndart said:


> Sample #8


My choice.........:clap:


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

I vote for # 2 with # 8 as my second choice and #4 third.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Sportbilly said:


> Do you want to emphasize speed or quality?


Doesn't it take both to reach the finish line?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

#8 with a different font for Finish Line. Too hard to capture the intent.
Not a problem getting opinions here, is it?


----------

